

Show HN: User Persona Creator - alprckr
http://xtensio.com/?project=persona-template

======
alprckr
Just launched this interactive tool following the success of this downloadable
persona template:

[http://fakecrow.com/free-persona-template/](http://fakecrow.com/free-persona-
template/)

